# Wobbly Chain Ring



## wrongway (Jan 31, 2019)

I have a Raleigh chain ring and I've noticed that it has a slight wobble to it. Not enough to look horrible, but just enough to notice. Could I assume that in time that would wear the bearings out in the Sturmey Archer hub and possibly the bottom bracket?


----------



## juvela (Jan 31, 2019)

-----

NO.

If you wish you can straighten the chainwheel, either with a home-adapted tool or a purpose-made one such as the Lajeunesse from Biocycle Research Products of Concord California.





tip - when straightening a c/w try to make your adjustments from as close to the centre (down low) as possible, save for the case of deformed dentition.
-----


----------

